# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  σκουπάκι silvercrest 7.4v li

## goku1

καλημέρα.
έχω ένα σκουπάκι silvercrest που όταν πάω να το λειτουργήσω αναβοσβήνει το λαμπάκι led κόκκινο - πράσινο εναλλάξ χωρίς να λειτουργεί. κοίταξα το manual και αναφέρει πως αναγνωρίζει το σκουπάκι πως η μπαταρία είναι κάτω από το όριο φόρτισης. το άνοιξα μέτρησα τα volt που βγάζει η μπαταρία και είναι οκ. έβαλα και τους πόλους της μπαταρίας απευθείας στο μοτέρ παρακάμπτοντας το κύκλωμα του διακόπτη και λειτουργεί κανονικά. υπάρχει καμία ιδέα τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει? λογικά έχει χαλάσει το κύκλωμα αναγνώρισης ότι η μπαταρία είναι φορτισμένη. μπορώ να το παρακάμψω ή είναι επικίνδυνο? αξίζει ο κόπος να βρω ανταλλακτικό? 
ευχαριστώ.

----------


## gianndats

> καλημέρα.
> έχω ένα σκουπάκι silvercrest που όταν πάω να το λειτουργήσω αναβοσβήνει το λαμπάκι led κόκκινο - πράσινο εναλλάξ χωρίς να λειτουργεί. κοίταξα το manual και αναφέρει πως αναγνωρίζει το σκουπάκι πως η μπαταρία είναι κάτω από το όριο φόρτισης. το άνοιξα μέτρησα τα volt που βγάζει η μπαταρία και είναι οκ. έβαλα και τους πόλους της μπαταρίας απευθείας στο μοτέρ παρακάμπτοντας το κύκλωμα του διακόπτη και λειτουργεί κανονικά. υπάρχει καμία ιδέα τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει? λογικά έχει χαλάσει το κύκλωμα αναγνώρισης ότι η μπαταρία είναι φορτισμένη. μπορώ να το παρακάμψω ή είναι επικίνδυνο? αξίζει ο κόπος να βρω ανταλλακτικό? 
> ευχαριστώ.


Λοιπόν μέτρα μια τους πόλους της μπαταρίας και κατευθείαν πάτα το κουμπί ενεργοποίησης να μας πεις τι γίνεται με την τάση της μπαταρίας. Πες μας πόσο βυθίζεται η τάση.

----------


## goku1

> Λοιπόν μέτρα μια τους πόλους της μπαταρίας και κατευθείαν πάτα το κουμπί ενεργοποίησης να μας πεις τι γίνεται με την τάση της μπαταρίας. Πες μας πόσο βυθίζεται η τάση.


Μέτρησα την μπαταρία και βγάζει 7.4 v. Οταν το βαζω εμπρος αρχιζει να πεφτει η μπαταρία σταδιακά και μετά από 2 λεπτά χρήσης περίπου φτάνει στα 4.2v. (σημείωση : δεν ανοιγω τον διακόπτη γιατί μολις τον ανοίγω αναβοσβηνει και δεν λειτουργεί το σκουπακι. Βαζω απευθείας τον πόλο της μπαταριας στο μοτερ. Παρακαμπτω το κυκλωμα με τον διακοπτη.)

----------


## mikemtb73

> μέτρησα τα volt που βγάζει η μπαταρία και είναι οκ.....  
>    λογικά έχει χαλάσει το κύκλωμα αναγνώρισης ότι η μπαταρία είναι φορτισμένη.


Με 7,4 που μετρησες, πως συμπεραίνεις ότι η μπαταρία είναι οκ και φταίει το κύκλωμα αναγνώρισης????


Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## goku1

> Με 7,4 που μετρησες, πως συμπεραίνεις ότι η μπαταρία είναι οκ και φταίει το κύκλωμα αναγνώρισης????
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Το συμπεραινω γιατί το σκουπακι λειτουργεί όταν παρακαμπτω το κυκλωμα και τοποθετώ απευθείας τους πόλους της μπαταρίας στο μοτέρ. Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος.

----------


## desstef

Καλημέρα και Χρόνια πολλά.
Είχα και εγώ παρόμοιο πρόβλημα. Με ON το διακόπτη έκανε ΤΙΚ-ΤΑΚ το μοτερ και αναβόσβηνε το πράσινο led χωρίς να γυρνάει το μοτερ. Η μπαταρία φορτίζεται κανονικά (αναβοσβήνει το led κόκκινο και όταν φορτιστεί πληρως γίνεται πράσινο). Έκανα το εξής: Απομόνωσα τα δύο λευκά σύρματα (από τα πέντε) που αντιστοιχούν στο διακόπτη. Ένωσα με δύο νέα καλώδια τις 2 επαφές του διακόπτη με την πλάκέτα στα σημεία που φαίνονται στη φωτογραφία. Πλέον λειτουργεί κανονικά πλην όμως όταν λειτουργεί δεν ανάβει το πράσινο led.
7112.jpg
7113.jpg

----------

mikemtb73 (01-01-22)

----------


## johnnyb

Χρονια πολλα. 

Ειναι κοινο θεμα σε αυτα τα σκουπακια του Lidl. Aν απομονωσεις το BMS δουλευει. Προφανως θελει  αντικατασταση με ενα BMS 2s της προκοπης.

----------

mikemtb73 (02-01-22)

----------

